# stock financing revolving facility



## raluca_ene14

a multiple product loan facility split into a stock financing revolving facility


----------



## raluca_ene14

Cum s-ar traduce în  limba română?
  Vă mulţumesc frumos!


----------



## farscape

Nu cunosc termenii de specialitate in limba romana, dar in principiu este o metoda de a obtine un imprumut pe termen scurt girand cu actiunile detinute de firma care solicita imprumutul. 
........
Stock finance (also known as inventory finance) is a way of raising additional finance against the stock owned by your business. 

Stock finance is a revolving facility that enables you to raise additional working capital as a stand alone facility or as part of an invoice finance facility. It is often described as a revolving facility as the finance is short term – when it comes to the end of the term it is “rolled over” to suit the needs of the borrower.
............

Best,


----------



## OldAvatar

Încercarea mea:
O ofertă multiplă de împrumut, din care reiese un fond de finanţare a acţiunilor.


----------



## farscape

OldAvatar said:


> Încercarea mea:
> O ofertă multiplă de împrumut, din care reiese un fond de finanţare a acţiunilor.



Nu chiar... Este o metoda de finantare (obtine un imprumut) pe termen scurt folosind actiunile detinute ca un colateral. Revolving, in acest conetxt se refer la faptul ca imprumutul se poate prelungi direct la expirarea termenului (la sfarsitul lunii, etc.). Textul in engleaza e foarte explicit.


----------



## raluca_ene14

Mulţumesc frumos!


----------



## OldAvatar

farscape said:


> Nu chiar... Este o metoda de finantare (obtine un imprumut) pe termen scurt folosind actiunile detinute ca un colateral.



Să înţeleg că acţiunile deţinute sunt folosite aici ca garanţie pentru obţinerea împrumutului?


----------



## farscape

OldAvatar said:


> Să înţeleg că acţiunile deţinute sunt folosite aici ca garanţie pentru obţinerea împrumutului?



Corect. Imprumutul este pe termen scurt dar poate fi reinnoit (revolving) atata timp cat anumite conditii prestabilite (pretul unei actiuni) sunt indeplinite.

(Scuze pentru lipsa semnelor diacritice, dar pe notebook-ul de la servici nu am aceasta posibilitate)

Best,


----------

